

Sen. Wyden to filibuster NSA spying authority in sec 215 - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/wyden-if-senate-tries-to-renew-nsa-spying-authority-ill-filibuster/

======
cynoclast
Let's hope so. It's so blatantly unconstitutional I don't know how it ever got
greenlit in the first place.

~~~
matheweis
Bad interpretation of a bad law. Sen. Sensenbrenner (author of the Patriot
Act) is on the record that he never intended sec. 215 to be used the way that
it is: [http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/06/nsa-patriot-
act/](http://venturebeat.com/2013/06/06/nsa-patriot-act/)

